#ubuntu-co 2011-01-24
<yycastrillon> hola a todos
<IngForigua> hola
<yycastrillon> oye una pregunta
<yycastrillon> como hago para hacerme miembro de ubuntu y linux??????????
<IngForigua> ubuntu member?
<IngForigua> !google ubuntu member
<kubot> El Camino del Exceso: Soy Ubuntu Member: <http://josernestodavila.blogspot.com/2010/01/soy-ubuntu-member.html>; Diego Turcios (Ubuntu member de Honduras) | LoCos centroamericanos: <http://ubuntu-centroamerica.org/feeds/21>; Ubuntu Member | abr4xas.Org: <http://abr4xas.org/2010/09/17/ubuntu-member/>; ingforigua - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua>; HollmanEnciso - Ubuntu (1 more message)
<IngForigua> jajajajaja parece mi wiki
<IngForigua> !google ubuntu membership
<kubot> DiegoTurcios - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiegoTurcios>; VenezuelaTeam - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VenezuelaTeam>; juanmarquez - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/juanmarquez>; El Camino del Exceso: Soy Ubuntu Member: <http://josernestodavila.blogspot.com/2010/01/soy-ubuntu-member.html>; Ubuntu-ve | Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu- (1 more message)
<IngForigua> chimba
<IngForigua> yycastrillon: lee esto
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<IngForigua> miembro de linux huuuu no se
<yycastrillon> aaaa
<IngForigua> Yo ya llevo un amigo de ser u-member
<IngForigua> aNo
<yycastrillon> ...
<yycastrillon> pero.........
<IngForigua> ?
<yycastrillon> no, qe ya vi la pagina
<yycastrillon> y es un poco complicado el proceso
<IngForigua> No tanto si ud se lo propone lo logra
<IngForigua> yo a los 5 meses que entre a u-co me hice administrador
<yycastrillon> bueno la verdad soy novato, y aun no hecho muchas contribuciones
<IngForigua> y a los 7 meses me hice ubuntu member
<IngForigua> Puede traducuir
<IngForigua> hacer conf
<IngForigua> dar soporte
<IngForigua> E Importante documentar todo
<IngForigua> si ud se lo propone firmemente lo logra
 * czam cree que ingforigua logró eso por ser un desocupado
<czam> xD
<IngForigua> czam mire quien habla
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<yycastrillon> jajajaaa
<IngForigua> antes de que conociera 741545 tambien lo era jajajaja
<yycastrillon> jejejeje
<yycastrillon> yo soy miembro de ubuntu - co 
<IngForigua> :D
<yycastrillon> como hago para unirme a un grupo
<yycastrillon> ???????
<czam> has ido a algun evento recientemente?
<IngForigua> grupo de?
<czam> gripo en launchpad?
<yycastrillon> aja
<yycastrillon> tengo qe esperar qe un administrador me registre??????
<IngForigua> no nada algunos son abiertos
<IngForigua> en la parte derecha de la pagina dice join this team
<IngForigua> Vaina solo tengo 330 de karma
<yycastrillon> que es el karma?????????
<yycastrillon> perdonen mi ignorancia
<IngForigua> el karma es una contribucion que hace algun proyecto
<IngForigua> ya sea una traduccion, una respuesta a una pregunta
<IngForigua> un reporte de bug
<IngForigua> etc etc
<yycastrillon> aaaa
<yycastrillon> no me sale en mi launchpad
<yycastrillon> join this team
<yycastrillon> ...........
<czam> depende del grupo, esperas aprobación...
<czam> y puedes contribuir a preguntas en la parte de answers
<czam> traducciones y bugs
<yycastrillon> a ok
<yycastrillon> bueno mis amigos los dejo por qe hay qe trabajar mañana, feliz noche y exitos
<SergioMeneses> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-25
<k-milogars> buenas una ayuda
<k-milogars> buenas instale ubuntu en un iBook G4 y me queda en modo consola
<Atah> hola hermanos...
<Atah> alguien conoce o tiene algun contacto en la comunidad Blender local...queremos hacer un taller en flisol Villavicencio...
<Atah> ¿?
<k-milogars> como es que se instala las xserver 
<k-milogars> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof: ping
<sirderigo> hola gente!!
<sirderigo> ¿conocen alguna forma de instalar extensiones de php rapidamente?
<sirderigo> sin compilar?
<sirderigo> O_o
<Andphe> pecl
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-26
<azzurra_> hola
<azzurra_> alguien me puede decir como puedo ver una particion de windows FAT32 donde tengo unos archivos
<joselsolano> Buenos días
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> hollman: ping
<mutu> hola
<SergioMeneses> mutu: o7
<mutu> hola
<mutu> que tal sergio
<SergioMeneses> mutu: bien.... y vos?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, pong
<hollman> ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman: ud se ha visto o hablado con andres mujica ultimamente?
<hollman> mmmm nop
<SergioMeneses> hollman: mmm.... 
<SergioMeneses> hollman: bueno será llamarlo al cel :s
<hollman> jejeje, gastele el minutico!
<SergioMeneses> hollman: si... será tengo q comentarle unas cosas a ese loco... ademas de tramitar algún material
<zamyr> hola quien me puede ayudar
<zamyr> ante todo buenas tardes para todos que pena
<zamyr> tengo un problema con mi puerto hdmi
<mutu> bien
<zamyr> hola mutu tengo un problema con  i puerto hdmi 
<zamyr> no reconoce el televisor
<mutu> no se de que me hablas
<mutu> no puedo ayudarte
<zamyr> hola
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: el usuario no obtiene los puntos de "respuesta elegida como solución" supongo que obtiene los puntos por responder
<kuadrosx> hay una insignia para ese caso... para que la gente responda sus propias preguntas cuando obtiene la solucion por su cuenta...
<kuadrosx> creo
<k-milogars> muchachos instale ubuntu 10.04 en un iBook G4 todo bien, el unico problema que tiene es que quize mirar un cd y no los lee
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, wrong channel pero gracias :)
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: si, tengo que contestarte en la web
<kuadrosx> pero lo hare mas tarde
<MagicFab> ag cierto, no estoy en #shapado ahora :)
<Palint> hay alguien ?
<MagicFab> Palint, qué se te ofrece ?
<Palint> quiero actualizar
<Palint> mi kubuntu 10.04 a 10.10
<Palint> or medio del cd live
<Palint> sin tener que descargar
<Palint> yo tengo el cd de kubuntu 10.10
<MagicFab> Palint, con Kubuntu nunca lo he hecho. Pero normalmente al insertarlo te propone la actualizacion
<Palint> no me sale
<MagicFab> Sin embargo debes asegurarte que el administrador de actualizaciones muestre las actualizaciones que no sean LTS (o sea "todas")
<Palint> y como ago eso
<MagicFab> Abre "Gestor de Actualizaciones" en Sistema > Administrtación
<kuadrosx> "no me sale" no dice mucho :D
<kuadrosx> "chupa para que te salga"
 * kuadrosx hides
<MagicFab> luego presionas "configuración..." (botón abajo, izquierda)
<MagicFab> esposible que te pida un clave.. .entras la de tu usuario
<Palint> ya puse la clave
<MagicFab> luego vas a la pestaña "Actualizaciones" y al final de esa ventana, bajo "Actualización de la distribución" - asegúrate que "Mostrar nuevas version de la distribución" diga "Versiones normales"
<MagicFab> según creo es el gestor en Kubuntu / Ubuntu. También lo puedes arrancar desde un terminal con el comando update-manager
<MagicFab> una vez seguidos esos pasos deberás hacer de nuevo "comprobar" desde la ventana principal
<Palint> ok
<k-milogars> una ayuda
<k-milogars> instale ubuntu 10.04 para ppc en un iBook y no me quiere leer los cd
<kuadrosx> k-milogars: instalele debian :P
<k-milogars> ubuntu
<k-milogars> para ppc
<kuadrosx> no creo que le den soporta a ppc en ubuntu
<kuadrosx> soporte*
<k-milogars> yo decia lo mismo
<k-milogars> pero si la comunidad
<k-milogars> da
<k-milogars> ya lo tengo instalado el 10.04 en un iBook
<k-milogars> todo jala bien
<k-milogars> el problema es que no lee los cd/dvd
<kuadrosx> entonces no jala  bien xD
<k-milogars> aja
<Palint> una pregunta
<k-milogars> no quiere leer los cd
<Palint> cual es mejor arch linux o ubuntu
<kuadrosx> Palint: depende
<kuadrosx> como siempre
<Palint> ?
<Palint> depenede de que ?
<kuadrosx> Palint: esas cosas no se puede "comprar"
<kuadrosx> eso depende del gusto de la gente
<kuadrosx> de lo que quiera, necesite, desee
<Palint> es que probe arch linux
<Palint> y me fue muy dificil
<Palint> instalar las cosa
<Palint> instale kubuntu
<Palint> aver que tal es
<Palint> ye s muy bonito
<Palint> ubuntu 10.10 trate de instalarlo pero
<Palint> no pudo instalar
<Palint> n son compatible con mi grafica
<Palint> es una GT 240 1 gb DRR5
<Palint> se la embarraron los creadores de ubuntu
<Palint> solo lo puedo instalar asiendo a instalacion desde 10.04 a 10.10
<Palint> si no no se puede
<zamyr> hola chanserv
<zamyr> buenas noches
<zamyr> amigo tengo una pregunta me puedes ayudar
<zamyr> tengo un problema como mi tarjeta de video nvidia ion no me da salida de tv en un plasma
<zamyr> agradezco tu colaboracion
<kuadrosx> :P
<k-milogars> como es el comando para montar una unidad de cd
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-27
<kuadrosx> k-milogars: mount
<kuadrosx> :)
<k-milogars> gracias
<PalinT> hola hay alguien
<GuillermoC> Sí...
<PalinT> amigo
<PalinT> como instalo ubuntu 10.10 sin descargar
<PalinT> solo del cd
<PalinT> actualizarlo
<PalinT> del 10.04 a 10.10
<GuillermoC> Si ya tiene el Cd, es cuestión de cambiar el orden de booteo en la Bios de su PC
<GuillermoC> Pero para conservar archivos...
<PalinT> como asi
<PalinT> no entiendo
<GuillermoC> Por eso es mejor tener una partición de disco exclusiva para sus documentos....
<PalinT> tengo el /
<PalinT> el /home
<PalinT> el home no es donde se guarda las cosas
<GuillermoC> Normalmente con el CD se hace instalaciones en limpio
<PalinT> apenas instale 10.04 pr que si lo instalo con el 10.10  se bloquea la pantalla
<PalinT> noe s compatible con mi gt 240
<PalinT> toco actualizarlo con update-manager -d
<GuillermoC> Mmmm veo
<PalinT> sabe sque nueo traera el ubuntu 11.04 ?
<GuillermoC> Pues se supone que vendrá con Unity
<GuillermoC> Como reemplazo del entorno de escritorio
<GuillermoC> Ese es el mayor cambio...
<PalinT> unity ?
<PalinT> es mejor ?
<GuillermoC> Lleva muy poco tiempo en desarrollo
<PalinT> pero eso no es para laptops ?
<GuillermoC> En principio fue creado para netbooks
<PalinT> yo lo use
<PalinT> y pos no me gusta tanto
<PalinT> me complique un poco
<PalinT> acostumbrarme en bsucra als cosa
<PalinT> sy localisarlas
<GuillermoC> Con la intención de mejorar el uso de una pantalla pequeña
<GuillermoC> Si, es cuestión de costumbre
<GuillermoC> Pero viendo algunos pantallazos de versiones beta, han adecuado mas a pc de mesa
<PalinT> se ?
<GuillermoC> Bueno, nos vemos palint
<PalinT> ve y no a salido algo como DX 11 para ubuntu
<PalinT> chao Guiller cuidese
<JuanMarquez> o/
<k-milogars> odio los iBook G4
<hollman> :-o luis_lopez milagro de verlo por acá!
<x1nux> alguien sabe como puedo construir un Grub, que pese 16M
<x1nux> y que le diga que arranque por USB ?
<x1nux> juasss !
<k-milogars> como hago para que ubuntu me monta los cd el solo
<k-milogars> me toca con sudo mount
<k-milogars> en utilidades de disco me sale /dev/hdc la unidad de cd
<SergioMeneses> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-28
<Andphe> #321933
<Andphe> hmmm estos bots no buscan en launchpad
<Andphe> :\
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<Andphe> necesito leer ese bug
<dafevara> Andphe
<Andphe> parece que es un bug en debian no en ubuntu
<Andphe> :O
<Andphe> un dafevara 
<Andphe> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-mcrypt/+question/143135
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> I <3 ppasearch :D
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ping
<SergioMeneses> hollman, òng
<SergioMeneses> pong
<hollman> SergioMeneses, que se ha hablado del ubucon Colombia 2011 ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el lunes emmanuel nos da las ultimas noticias :D 
<hollman> jairo cerrano de cartagena ofrecio su entara disponibilidad para organizar y la universidad http://www.unitecnologica.edu.co/acerca-de-la-utb/sobre-la-universidad/campus-universitarios
<SergioMeneses> hollman, super
<hollman> seee
<hollman> el man es de u-co y es docente tiempo completo en la u
<SergioMeneses> yo ando pensado si ir al campus o al ubucon
<hollman> me dice que peude scar los espacios y colaboracion de la u
<hollman> y prefiero cartagena :D
<SergioMeneses> hollman, mejor
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jejeje seeee
<SergioMeneses> playa brisa y mar
<SergioMeneses> :D
<hollman> exacto!
<hollman> y es la tierra de luis_lopez :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jaja ojala luis_lopez se anime a ir :d
<SergioMeneses> y el Andphe  tambien
<SergioMeneses> q se peguen la rodadita
 * Andphe ve que hablan de el
<luis_lopez> hollman, sobre la ubucon en Cartagena, el ofrecimiento es producto de la reunion reciente de la Asociación Promotora de Software Libre del Caribe de la cual Jairo es presidente... la idea seria organizar algo a mediados de octubre
<hollman> voy de salida... lunch time 
<hollman> brb
<dafevara> alguna ayuda con git ?
<dafevara> Andphe: estas ?
<Andphe> yes I'm
<dafevara> Andphe: sabes o has utilizado git ?
<dafevara> git merge ?
<Andphe> si lo he usado y tengo conocimientos moderados de git
<dafevara> donde andara kuadrosx y krawek ?
<dafevara> es que necesito hacer merge de dos branches
<dafevara> pero ambas branches tocan un archivo
<dafevara> para pruebas de integracion
<Andphe> aja
<dafevara> entonces lo ke hice fue en una de las ramas sake ese archivo del control
<dafevara> para que cuando haga merge no me solape el de la otra rama
<Andphe> eso no era necesario
<Andphe> git puede resolver el problema
<dafevara> y ahora me dice que si hago el merge me sobre escribe el archivo
<dafevara> como ?
<Andphe> si no modificas la misma linea, git lo resuelve de manera transparente
<Andphe> en el merge
<dafevara> es que ya se han modifciado muchas lineas
<dafevara> digamos que yo controlo a master
<dafevara> y otro desarrollador controla a la ramma "developer2"
<Andphe> http://progit.org/book/ch3-2.html
<Andphe> aja
<dafevara> a ver ...
<Andphe> ahi explican todo el proceso de branching
<Andphe> ese libro es bueno
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-29
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, sergiokof k-milogars q mas hermanos... alguno sabe de alguien q programe Android?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<luis_lopez> Andphe, ping
<Andphe> hola luis_lopez 
<Andphe> ya no gracias :D
<Andphe> es que queria ver un video, pero me decia que no estaba disponible
<Andphe> pensaba que no estaba disponible para esta zona
<Andphe> pero el enlace de descarga si funcionaba
<Andphe> so, lo descarque  y lo estoy viendo
<Andphe> gracias, de todas formas
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> KaOSoFt, ping
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-30
<Ariadnax> Saludos a todos!
<SergioMeneses> Ariadnax, hi
<Ariadnax> como va todo? alguien ha logrado encontrar un editor de PDF simple?
<PalinT> hay alguien conectado ?
<Ariadnax> yo pero no creo que pueda ayudarte mucho :)
<Ariadnax> normalmente soy la que pregunta
<Andphe> lol
<PalinT> xD
<PalinT> tengo un problema
<PalinT> con la actualizacion de 10.04 a 1.10
<PalinT> sale este error
<PalinT> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6691/pantallazoqgl.png
<Ariadnax> yo aun estoy con la 10.04
<PalinT> T_T
<Ariadnax> has intentado crear de nuevo el disco de instalacion (cd o usb)?
<Ariadnax> por si es un error de ese tipo
<george_> buenas tardes alguie me puede decir como configurar la impresora cx 5600 desde ubuntu
<george_> epson
<george_> hola
<george_> hay alguien hay
<george_> alguien me puede ayudar
<george_> gracias
<george_> no tantos al tiempo
<Andphe> george_, http://lazonalinux.com.ar/post/1017/ayuda-impresora-cx-5600-en-ubuntu-1004-solucionado.html
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-23
<sergiokof> hi SergioMeneses 
<sergiokof> que onda
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, saludos bro
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> oe entre al hangout del flisol girardot
<SergioMeneses> es abierto
<sergiokof> ok
<sergiokof> pere que me esta pidiendo
<sergiokof> un plugin
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, aja
<SergioMeneses> si eso es normal
<Guest88891> Hola
<Guest88891> alguien me puede orientar con algo...
<Guest88891> ¬¬
<Guest88891> y así quieren que las personas que sabemos poco nos unamos?
<Guest88891> por lo menos en los foros y chat's de windows nso ayudamos unos a otros
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-25
<Fawkes_> señores buenas noches
<Fawkes_> Soy el usuario de twitter @Fercho_Giraldo, me gustaria me contaran de que se trata lo de los hacklabs paraparticipar desde Medellin
<IngForigua> identi.ca
<JHOSMAN> Liliana es por meeting
<Liliana> sip alla estoy, pero toy como perdida del tema jajajja
<Liliana> de que hablan?
<JHOSMAN> eventos
<Liliana> JoseGutierrez una pregunta
<JoseGutierrez> hola Lilianita como tas....
<Liliana> bien, oye es cierto que me nombraron la responsable del flisol bta?
<JoseGutierrez> jejeje si pero cuentas con la Ayuda de Lina y Jhossman
<Liliana> que suto jajjaja y me nombraron sin yo estar presente jajajja
<JoseGutierrez> jajaajajaajajaa
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, buenas! 
<SergioMeneses> oe Lamusj q mas?
<Lamusj> bn bn! SergioMeneses en cucuta se va hacer algun Hacklab ???
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, esperamos q si
<SergioMeneses> pero creo q despues del FLISOL
<SergioMeneses> igual no hay problema en usr fechas dferentes
<Lamusj> listo! estare pendiente! 
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, tengo un amigouna par de opciones donde se puede hacer depronto los Hacklab 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, donde?
<SergioMeneses> lo mas dificil aqui en cucuta es conseguir un espacio
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, pss lo que yo digo es una sala de computo depronto con algun espacio aparte
<Lamusj> o se nesecita algo mas?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> no pues es eso
<SergioMeneses> pero es dificil de conseguir
<Lamusj> pss seria comentar a ver, yo tengo un amigo que tiene un colegio se llama 1 mayo en san martin 
<Lamusj> y la otra seria una escuela de enfermeria que tiene sala de computo y sales a ver si depronto los prestan
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, toca mirar... igual buscar la gente q ayude a la organizacion
<Lamusj> listop! igual me comenta a ver si hablo con los sitios a ver! SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> oks
<rafael> buenas noches
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-26
<daniel724> Hola?
<daniel724> Hi
<LordSanta> hola ubunteros
<brmontejo> Hola Diego como estas 
<brmontejo> dedalux
<brmontejo> como estas
<brmontejo> me puedes ayudar con un problema
<brmontejo> Hola a todos como estas 
<brmontejo> estas 
<brmontejo> estan
<brmontejo> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar 
<brmontejo> Hola alguien me puede ayudar 
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-27
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 404
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 404
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ya vi :S ....me tira ping cuando este online
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 404
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: que pasa chamo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, el twitt q me puso
<SergioMeneses> ese q numero es?
<IngForigua> de la gente que esta en la lista
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuenteme!... andaba en reunion con los de argentina
<SergioMeneses> los del ubuconLA
<IngForigua> Huy sano
<IngForigua> no lo jodo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, quien tiene todos los permisos del canal?
<IngForigua> ta de jefe
<SergioMeneses> para asignar mas operadores y demas?
<IngForigua> Yo
<IngForigua> soy el amo
<IngForigua> del canal
<IngForigua> jojojojo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oe gracias por los datos de la lista
<SergioMeneses> ahora le recomiendo generar los de la pagina
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, renové como umember
<IngForigua> na
<IngForigua> soy un pobre mortal
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhh eso era lo que me faltaba
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud lo dice de una manera
<IngForigua> Chao SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, nos vemos pelaoç
<IngForigua> <3
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sentimental?
<IngForigua> Si viejo lo quiero mucho
<IngForigua> <3
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja se descara y asi en publico lol
<SergioMeneses> al menos respete el topic
<IngForigua> aunque me cambairon por jhosman
<IngForigua> <3
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, naaaa
<IngForigua> pateame
<SergioMeneses> uds pelean como pendejos
<IngForigua>  /kick ingforigua
<SergioMeneses> jaja como sino supiera manejar el IRC xD
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-21
<alexerira> hola
<alexerira> hi
<persaudsamuel> SergioMeneses, o\
<SergioMeneses> persaudsamuel, saludos
<persaudsamuel> como esta la hermana Colombia?
<SergioMeneses> persaudsamuel, bien
<SergioMeneses> pasandola
<persaudsamuel> ;) me alegro
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-22
<Mooxe> Buenas
<DiegoBukaro> buenas noches
<DiegoBukaro> amigos
<DiegoBukaro> es que tengo una inquitud acerca del wiki
<EMPEROR> hola
<SergioMeneses> bart1, ping
 * SergioMeneses back
<bart1> Q mas don SergioMeneses como anda
<SergioMeneses> bien bien don bart1 
<SergioMeneses> como va todo por alla?
<bart1> Bien bien aqui terminando de cuadrar las cosas para el viernes!!..:P
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> cuando hay reunion del council
<bart1> este jueves!!
<bart1> a las 8pm
<SergioMeneses> suena bien
<jhan> ola?
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-23
<Aprendiz> holla
<Cesarecf> Buenassss
<Cesarecf> buenassss
<kuadrosx> Cesarecf: buena
<kuadrosx> s
<SergioMeneses> Cesarecf, kuadrosx \o
<Cesarecf> qué hay de nuevo por allá?
<SergioMeneses> Cesarecf, por donde empezar xD
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, \o
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, o/
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, tiempo sin verlo
<SergioMeneses> como vamos
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-24
<BartOC3> avisa que la reunion organizativa por UbuConLA2013 es en el canal #ubuntu-ar
<juanchoLibreros> hola necesito ayuda para la instalacio de pes 2013
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-25
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Buenas noches 
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Llegué muy tarde?
<DGUERRERO-mobile> Ahora si desde mi máquina 
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: como vamos
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses o/
<CesarGomez> que mas parce como va todo?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: bien bien y ud?
<CesarGomez> intentando recuperar mi pass
<CesarGomez> pero no puedo o.O
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: cual pass?
<CesarGomez> el de IRC
<SergioMeneses> aaaa
<SergioMeneses> vaina
<SergioMeneses> venga hoy no habia reunion? o llegue tarde
<CesarGomez> se supone
<CesarGomez> pero no hay nadie mas
<CesarGomez> ya sali del canal me voy a dormir xD!
<CesarGomez> Don SergioMeneses se cuida 0/
<jefferson> buenass
<jefferson> alguien on
<jefferson> nadie on
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-26
<jefferson> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jefferson> ayuDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<David__> algien sabe como arreglar lo del wifi en ubunto?
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-27
<jeff__> ...
#ubuntu-co 2014-01-20
<x1nux> Alguien conoce alguna herramienta o adds de Firefox que me permita medir la
<x1nux>           velociada de una web, y luego volverla a medir unos minutos mas tarde .. y me
<x1nux>           arroje resultados de tiempos ?
#ubuntu-co 2014-01-21
<kmilogars> una ayuda en android
<kmilogars> alguien que me ayude en android: lo que pasa es que instale el cwm recovery con sh y no me funciona las teclas de vol+ y vol-, y siempre que le doy reset vuelve y lo inicia. hay alguna forma de detener el proceso
<kmilogars> como hago para detener una aplicacion .sh 
<kuadrosx> kmilogars: en la misma consola donde la ejecutaste le das  control+c o si quedo en background le das fg y luego control+c
<kuadrosx> si no tienes ma misma consola toca usar ps aux | grep ACAELNOMBREDELAAPLICACION y luego ahi te sale un numero
<kuadrosx> luego kill ElNumero
<kmilogars> es es que instale cwm recovery en una tablet
<kmilogars> y se quedo hay cuando inicia y no deja hacer nada
<kmilogars> le realizo un top
<kmilogars> por adb shell
<kuadrosx> kmilogars: el adb tiene ps no?
<kmilogars> si
<kuadrosx> ps aux | grep cwm
<kuadrosx> le sacas el pid y le das kill
<kmilogars> esta raro
<kmilogars> yo le hice el ps igual
<kmilogars> y no muestra nada
<kmilogars> no se como detenerlo 
<kmilogars> que no arranque con el sistema
<kmilogars> es que escribi reboot-recovery.sh
<kmilogars> segui ese tutorial
<kmilogars> http://ubunlog.com/instalar-clockwork-recovery-cwm-en-tablet-ainol-novo-7-elf/
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-19
<sunayger> hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-22
<karloz> Hola
<karloz> karloz, hola a todo@s
<karloz> hola, tengo un problema con un adaptador usb wifi
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-24
<Ubuntero|99136> hola
<Ubuntero|99136> algun  linuxero
